# Can any NI members help me?



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

I'm looking someone to do a remap on a 2008 2.0 Tdi Golf 140bhp. I've contacted auto tune in Ballymena. Anyone used them or know anything about them? They tell me they could safely take my car to 175bhp without any extra stress on the engine or clutch. 

I really don't want my car wrecked so am being very cautious before I decide on this.

I know a VW dealer mechanic and he says to be careful of the clutch.

Not sure what to do.

Any help appreciated

Davy


----------



## KJS_GTI (Jun 19, 2010)

Autotune ballymena are quite trusted tunners in Northern Ireland. They are quite good with diesel TDI's, so I'd say you will be in good safe hands.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

know a few people who have used them and no horror stories but its like anything if you dirve the car like you stole it ie ripping off from junctions etc then it will not last a long time but if you drive normally then no problems I have a 190bhp map in my mondeo 60k miles since getting it done and no problems but then I only open her up once moving so no stress on parts getting an instant heavy load. I say go for it but if there is already a weakness or a part is worn out say for example if you have 90k++ miles then it may cause a problem.


----------



## DavidQuinn (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Torque Tronix are in Ballymena as well, always hearing good things about them.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> I say go for it but if there is already a weakness or a part is worn out say for example if you have 90k++ miles then it may cause a problem.


Thanks for this. Only had the car 6 weeks and bought from Agnews Mallusk so it "should" be sound. Just turned 40k miles on it too.

My days of taking off from traffic lights or junctions like a madman are long behind me. I just want to know it's there if I need it :thumb:


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Also, Agnews "threw in" (I know they didn't really) 2 services. Any issues with taking a mapped car to them for servicing?

Davy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

then ur laughting as said never had any issues with mine really transforms the car. is it a power or economy map ur going for.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> is it a power or economy map ur going for.


I didn't even know there was different ones mate! I suppose if I'm being honest I'm after more torque (stuff the fuel consumption :lol

Is this something they would ask me or something I should be enquiring about?

Thanks
Davy


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Have never used them but OBD would by my choice based on recommendations and their reputation. If you can explain your requirements to Ryan he should be able to sort you out with something. Most maps tend to be power maps but some can be more aggressive than others. Unless you are driving with a heavy right foot the whole time you should still see an improvement on your mpg even with a power map.

An option would be to look as some of the more generic maps such as bluefin or revo as if you buy the handset you can remove the map whenever you chose such as leaving the car in for a service or warranty work although the map will still be traceable if they chose to look for it.


----------



## kevinlagan (May 31, 2010)

I used Torque Tronix in Kells - awesome job on a petrol TT. 180 - 223bhp. Drove incredibly well.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

neo8047 said:


> Have never used them but OBD would by my choice based on recommendations and their reputation.


Who are OBD mate?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

OBD Autotune, Ballymena.

They seem to have done have the country! Never heard a bad word about them.

http://www.auto-tune.co.uk/


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

autotune in ballymena, AI autosport just off the dual carriageway between antrim and ballymena, both have done work for me and both are top notch and very good at what they do!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you get your car mapped yet? I have used auto tune for 3 cars now and would highly recommend them


----------

